# Non electric pellet grill



## MR B (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone interested in a new grill to hit the market non electric gravity feed pellet grill that reaches searing temps over 500 degrees. Grill operates on regular pellets and cooks as fast or slow as you like adds no flavors to your food unless you add chips of your choice.
There is nothing else on the market like it, is really  a new BBQ to consider.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 24, 2015)

for free sure


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm with Bosko...lol


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have something similar to that, its called a stove and oven


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 4, 2015)

Bosko said:


> for free sure


 


Toby Keil said:


> I'm with Bosko...lol


 
Me three


----------



## MR B (May 4, 2015)

Vermin999 said:


> I have something similar to that, its called a stove and oven


Your right you have a stove not a BBQ your wife will smack you when you try to load yours up in the truck.


----------



## MR B (May 4, 2015)

Bob In Fla. said:


> Me three


 for free me too but we all know nothing in life is free!


----------



## MR B (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys really just expanding on the WiseWay Pellet Stove we already produce and developing a BBQ using the same burner as our stove and making the heat exchanger become our burner in the BBQ it seems to perform well gets really hot with the lid left down reaching 500 + degrees. Lift the lid and you get flare up with burgers, seems to cook a little slower than Gas grill but doesn't dry out the meat actually really juicy. The difference with ours over existing Pellet BBQ is takes no power runs on any pellets instead of expensive food grade pellets  and doesn't add any other flavor to the food unless you want to add flavored chips for effect, I am sure many do. We see this grill doubling as a tent heater for camping as it puts of lots of heat and with a bigger hopper can run all night as a heater, we are just trying to figure out design and features to include and what most will want without having to create more than say three models, small, medium and large.
We fell like it cooks a lot like the Big Green Egg wants its up to temp add you food and then wait till done not a lot of fooling with flipping or moving around the food.


----------



## Max1 (May 7, 2015)

Anyone else feel like this is an add for TV or something. Except we have no pictures!


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 9, 2015)

One of the vast un-washed masses who thinks BBQ is cooked on a gas grill. or in an oven.:butthead:


----------

